# My six meowers.... VERY PHOTO HEAVY



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys! So I kind of went "MIA" for a little bit but that just means I have TONS of photos to share! 

Sampson has gotten HUGE, he's almost six months old! I can't even believe it. & this cat is the biggest trouble maker I've ever had, and I've had kittens before - in fact I've been living this kitten phase for a while. Boogey and Sophie were my first kittens, then they got out of their kitten stage when they turned around 2, and we ended up keeping Ramona, who was a kitten, and now we got Sampson. I never realized how good of a kitten Ramona was until Sampson came along - he's literally all over the place. I'm looking forward to christmas this year, haha. 

Anyways - here are some pictures. 























































So, as people with multiple cats know, all of the cats tend to have different relationships with one another. Luigi doesn't really get along smoothly with everyone in the house - but him and Sampson do get along really well. They're almost always playing together, and yesterday they were having the first ever cuddle session I've ever witnessed, and I couldn't help but take a bunch of photos -- 





























And then this was the most rare sighting ever... Luigi and Eechy hanging out with one another.










And of course this was my bed yesterday morning O.O 



















Ramona was the only one missing, because she was being her crazy self.



















This picture of Eechy really cracks me up.









He's so floofy.




















My Boogeyman & Sophie 













































This is one of my favorite photos - one day my other half came home from work early and this is what he found. I just love that they're cuddling with one another. These are my three originals. 



















And of course this is just to go along with the wonderful friendship these two share.









And that's the end (for now) of my way photo heavy post!
Hope you all enjoyed my babesss.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww what a beautiful kitty family you have. I love the ones of the cuddle session  and the bed full! Thanks for such a lovely start to my day 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Catlover Danielle said:


> And of course this was my bed yesterday morning O.O


That bed looks like a wonderful spot for a nap.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are great photos, I really like the one with all of them on the bed. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I love all of them so much I just can't help but share photos -- but ontop of that I just LOVE looking at pics of everyone elses cats, too!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That one on the bed was pretty impressive.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

A pile of cats on the bed. That's the best part!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

And the dog. Lol.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

That looks like a very warm and cozy bed - perfect for snuggling in the winter!


----------



## jezzy143 (Dec 5, 2012)

I love the photos! Looks so cozy and warm. Beautiful babies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

So do you actually get to sleep on your own bed?  I love all of your pics. I'm such a sucker for an orange kitty!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm jealous of your ability to get photos of all your cats in one place at the same time. I have a grand total of zero photos in which all of my kitties are present together. I'll keep trying though!

Sampson is HUGE now! He looks so grown up. He's a beautiful kitty--all of your cats are! The photos of Sampson and Luigi snuggling are adorable; I wish my kitties actually cuddled with each other. Autumn and Ramona cuddle occasionally, but it doesn't usually involve face to face snuggle hugs. Any other cat to cat cuddling that goes on in my house isn't cuddling so much as two cats laying claim to the same premium real estate at the same time. :roll:


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

@dt8thd - HI! I miss your beautiful pictures of your kitties, too, did you post any new ones? I've been so busy dealing with some projects around the house, INCLUDING a big project I will be introducing to the kitties,  They're going to be very happy with me. I can't believe how big Sampson is either, he is driving me BONKERS, though. He really is a big boy! I had to snap like 3,000 photos of them doing their little cuddle session because honestly it was the first one I had gotten to see, too, although I do catch Luigi licking Sampson often! haha. Also I get to see Sophie and Boogey licking one another too, but none of my kitties usually cuddle like this! I was amazed  Please keep trying to get a pic of all of yours together - I want to actually try, this just happened. They really really like the soft blanket we took out from the attic for the winter time  I think that's a big help. The pink blanket I just bought and its UBER soft and smells like me - two of their favorite things, who would've thunk ...?


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Emilyatl -- Surprisingly YES I get to sleep in my bed, haha.. my other half TOO! We ended up buying a king size bed, which is nice, but it doesn't feel like it's a king sized bed AT ALL. Haha.. We have 3 dogs sleeping with us every night and atleast 3 or 4 cats in bed with us. The worst part is they all want to be near me, because they (clearly) love me the most (I'M the best haha) and so my boyfriend will be able to sleep pretty peacefully while I wake up with a heavy Boogeyman laying ontop of me, and an Eechy being velcroed to my side. :| Sampson mostly sleeps with me, too, though he and Ramona and Luigi are usually causing trouble around the house in the middle of the night.

I am also a sucker for orange kitties, we specifically went seeking out an orange tabby when we were ready to adopt our second kitty, but decided to get a pair, thats how we got Boogey and Sophie as siblings, but I would've went elsewhere if we were unable to get an orange tabby. They're just so amazing. Now that I'm in the rescue world and I foster I could be in big trouble. Sampson came to me as his eyes had just opened and my feral foster cat who was nursing her litter of kittens took Sampson and his siblings on. They were my foster kittens, and he is the ONLY orange one I've had and I clearly foster failed. It's just something about them... I LOVE them.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful kitties!!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

tezster said:


> That looks like a very warm and cozy bed - perfect for snuggling in the winter!



It's so hard to get out of bed now a days - they just make it so tempting to lay down all morning with them.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Catlover Danielle said:


> @dt8thd - HI! I miss your beautiful pictures of your kitties, too, did you post any new ones? I've been so busy dealing with some projects around the house, INCLUDING a big project I will be introducing to the kitties,  They're going to be very happy with me. I can't believe how big Sampson is either, he is driving me BONKERS, though. He really is a big boy! I had to snap like 3,000 photos of them doing their little cuddle session because honestly it was the first one I had gotten to see, too, although I do catch Luigi licking Sampson often! haha. Also I get to see Sophie and Boogey licking one another too, but none of my kitties usually cuddle like this! I was amazed  Please keep trying to get a pic of all of yours together - I want to actually try, this just happened. They really really like the soft blanket we took out from the attic for the winter time  I think that's a big help. The pink blanket I just bought and its UBER soft and smells like me - two of their favorite things, who would've thunk ...?


I'm not sure if I've added any photos to my "My Kitties" album since you last saw it, but I _have_ posted more photos in my "My Foster Kitties" album. Yep, there are even more of them now. Ugh, I am such a sucker.

Ooh, a big cat-related project? I'm intrigued! I'm wracking my brain trying to think of what it could be.  You will share the secret with us once the project's completed, won't you?

It's funny that you mention the warm winter blanket contributing to the cat cuddles. I just bought 2 gorgeous wool blankets on Friday; one of which I've since been using around the house (I'm not sure yet if I'm going to give the 2nd one as a gift, to help justify the expense). Galileo has been glued to this blanket ever since I took it out of the bag. Wherever the blanket is, that's where Leo can be found. Anyway, I was laying on the couch in the basement on Saturday morning with the blanket, and, consequently, Galileo draped over my legs, when Ramona decided she wanted to snuggle too! Ramona has never sat on anyone's lap, other than mine, and she's only done so a handful of times. That she would chose to snuggle up on my lap, right next to another cat, isn't something I've ever seen her do before. I attribute her uncharacteristic boldness to the allure of the blanket.  Sadly, it didn't last very long, since her butt was right in Galileo's face, and he started batting at her tail, but it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

dt8thd said:


> I'm not sure if I've added any photos to my "My Kitties" album since you last saw it, but I _have_ posted more photos in my "My Foster Kitties" album. Yep, there are even more of them now. Ugh, I am such a sucker.
> 
> Ooh, a big cat-related project? I'm intrigued! I'm wracking my brain trying to think of what it could be.  You will share the secret with us once the project's completed, won't you?
> 
> It's funny that you mention the warm winter blanket contributing to the cat cuddles. I just bought 2 gorgeous wool blankets on Friday; one of which I've since been using around the house (I'm not sure yet if I'm going to give the 2nd one as a gift, to help justify the expense). Galileo has been glued to this blanket ever since I took it out of the bag. Wherever the blanket is, that's where Leo can be found. Anyway, I was laying on the couch in the basement on Saturday morning with the blanket, and, consequently, Galileo draped over my legs, when Ramona decided she wanted to snuggle too! Ramona has never sat on anyone's lap, other than mine, and she's only done so a handful of times. That she would chose to snuggle up on my lap, right next to another cat, isn't something I've ever seen her do before. I attribute her uncharacteristic boldness to the allure of the blanket.  Sadly, it didn't last very long, since her butt was right in Galileo's face, and he started batting at her tail, but it was nice while it lasted.


 
Oh the fostering mess.. I hear you here! It's so hard to say no!!! People like you and I just have such big hearts. <3 :love2 I still have two foster kitties right now, one is actually Thomas O'Malley that I got through this site here (in CT) and he is doing amazing by the way - I thought he'd have more interest seeing as he is a manx, but unfortunately that hasn't been the case - he hasn't had really any interest and it breaks my heart. Poor guy. I also have Pookie who is the mom to the kittens I had, they were born July 2nd. All of them have been adopted, and are in their homes, but poor Pookie sits waiting with NO interest at all. This also breaks my heart. But the biggest thing is - I totally overloaded and overwhelmed myself over the summer & have been DYING for a break with fostering.. so I haven't been taking anymore in (although I have now started fostering a dog! I know I'm coo coo crazy! :shock: ) I have to say, I really miss having little baby kittens and can't wait to do that part again, although my other half isn't too excited to let me foster again. Next summer we want to be foster free due to being able to go away to our camp with nothing holding us back - but I'm not sure I can say no. :\ I have a hard time saying no. (clearly)

My cat related project.. I'll tell you all! I am making a cat walk throughout my whole room. Right now what I did was we made two corner pieces and used carpet nails to nail the carpet into those pieces, and I have some shelving made to lead them up to that corner shelf. And then I have some wood I bought to make the actual 'cat walk.' and that'll lead to the other corner piece. I want to do this throughout the whole room & throughout the living room. I think it's going to take a long time to actually get it all done, since it only took me a day to get the shelving "steps" cut and stained and sanded, etc, and now 2 weeks+ to even get them up on the wall - but we had some trouble getting the anchors through the wall, I am hoping it's sturdy enough. We're going to be finishing tonight, I'll post a new thread when it's done.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

I like Ramona if it weren't because I already have a cat and I simply cannot take care of more than one I would lift my paw up for her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Great pictures! I love the snuggling kitties, nothing sweeter than when they are all snuggled up together.


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Awe, love these! I wish I could convince my husband to let me get one more cat and one more dog. Thank you for sharing your fur family!


----------



## WhisperingWind56 (Oct 12, 2011)

Is that a brindle boxer piled on the bed with the other dog and all the cats?


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Stubbie is a dog that came from a kill shelter in FL.. he was listed as a "australian shephard mix" which was WRONG, clearly.. and we thought maybe he was mixed with a boxer, but now we're really unsure. When he was still in FL living with the woman who rescued him a few vets identified him as a Mountain Cur, and when you read up about the breed he fits it to a T. So that's what we consider him. Sometimes mountain curs are born with stub tails, too, so it's funny because he's got a stub tail (hence his name Stubbie) and it is longer than one that is docked on purpose, and doesn't have a crooked end like an injury, so I am almost 90% sure that he was born with a stub tail, naturally.

Anyways, long answer to your question - sorry. But our educated guess is that he is actually a mountain cur. All of my babies are rescues. Even the hamster I'm adopting.


----------

